# Amplificadores muy buenos



## 15584104 (Nov 18, 2008)

Navegando por internet encontre un articulo de mercado libre que era sobre planos de amplificador valvulares.
Los vendian a los planos a $14 argentinos..
Busque mas, googleando, encontre este link de descarga:



te bajas un monton de esquemas de amplificador de marcas: AMPEG, SOLDANO, FENDER, MARSHALL, MATCHLESS, HIWATT, LANEY, MESA-BOOGIE, TRACE ELLIOT, CARVIN, MAGNAVOX, PEAVEY, VOX Y SEAR.
LA MAYORIA SON LOS PLANOS EN FORMATO PDF, SE PUEDEN IMPRIMIR EN GRANDE. 

muy buenos.
Saludos


----------



## Power-off (Nov 20, 2008)

Gracias de algo me serviran.


----------



## juanma (Nov 20, 2008)

Por si no sabian, aparete de buscar con Google en la red, *tambien pueden buscar cosas en varios sitios de almacenamiento online, por ejemplo Rapidshared o Megaupload.*

Hay montones, coloquen en Google "buscar en rapidshared" y salen muchos.
Les menciono algunos, daleya.com o megadownload.com o .net

Con poner "amplificadorfier class a" o gainclone o chipamp, lo que se les ocurra, algo van a encontrar.

*Cuidado con los virus!!!*

NO bajen archivos .exe! solo formatos conocidos.
SI es .rar o .zip, scan con el antivirus obligado.

Espero ayude, saludos[/code]


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

malos virus buenos diagramas, gracias


----------



## AndyMetal (Nov 22, 2010)

Como va? Trate de bajarlo y desde mas de una pc me dice que legue al limite diario de descargas, ¿esta roto el link? ¿o es otra cosa?


----------



## fraan23 (Nov 22, 2010)

bajaste demasiados archivos en tan poco tiempo, tenes q*UE* pagar para no tener limite, sigue descargando otro dia o mas tarde... saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

AndyMetal dijo:


> Como va? Trate de bajarlo y desde mas de una pc me dice que legue al limite diario de descargas, ¿esta roto el link? ¿o es otra cosa?


 
Si tenes IP dinamica, apaga y volve a prender el modem de tu pc, asi podras seguir bajando sin problemas!!


----------

